# Kids with pits, flirt pole, spring pole movie, dogs, puppies....



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I got it all.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great stuff, lola's looking amazing with that flirt polin


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

To darn cute ~!!! I'm loving the first pic totally ........... 
Their all great maybe I'll just come and steal them all ....... lol .... Lola is a little hottie


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks meg!

thanks Ronnie, and yea try stealing, come on down, see what happens!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

And watchu gona do ? I ain scared ~! hahahaha


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow to cute... keep up the good work Man... cute Kids/dogs got to love it


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Marty


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You know what buddy, post like this keeps me going, I love to see the true temperament of the breed not the BS the media puts out there


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh and best believe I post these kinds of pics on other forums I post on that aren't dog related. Gotta keep the good image going.

It brings out the other APBT owners I may have not known about and as well as the haters. Gotta love showing off the good and teaching that he bad is all a lie.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh man Aidan, Your dogs are wonderful, but I think that little girl has stolen the show to be honest. LOOK at that HAIR. I have curly hair, and I'm STILL jealous!

EDIT: Totally Friggin AWESOMEEEEE


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ur ol beat up nikes....lol jk bro...you know u my nizzle fo shizzle....but the dogs look great I love tex's build he looks like hes gonna be powerful...hes very cute love the first pic with tex and your daugther shes very pretty...Lola is hopin up there lookin good..Great pics and vid


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

That little girl could steal anyones heart


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Trust me, her stealing the show is a common occurrence, its nothing new 

Thanks for the reply though, they all THANK YA FOR IT


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Czar said:


> ur ol beat up nikes....lol jk bro...you know u my nizzle fo shizzle....but the dogs look great I love tex's build he looks like hes gonna be powerful...hes very cute love the first pic with tex and your daugther shes very pretty...Lola is hopin up there lookin good..Great pics and vid


lol y u gotta be hattin on the kicks brah


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry I just got a big heart for our future kids coming up, I'm just to big hearted I guess


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL nah its absolutely wonderful everyone loves her. And I feel truly blessed to be able to raise her with this breed. She's gonna be quite the ambassador for us when she gets older.

Having such a cutie also helps while out with the dogs. We take them out to the park with us everytime and I think it really helps the other parents feel comfortable with their kids around my dogs. Avahs always got a mouthful to tell them about our dogs to so its super cute.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> lol y u gotta be hattin on the kicks brah


Hahahaha Man some people don't know why we got old beat up nikes..

it's called a Mortgage... LOL

But trust me, I keep the nice ones boxed up for a nice sunny day 

And the dogs look great, but I agree with Shana your little girl stole the show.. Rep comin atcha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

You got that right Oz, the nice kicks aint coming out to rough house with the dogs, they stayin fresh for those right moments tucked away in the closet.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwwww your kid and dogs are cute


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Carley!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Hahahaha Man some people don't know why we got old beat up nikes..
> 
> it's called a Mortgage... LOL
> 
> ...


I got a morgage also, but I was jk bout the nikes...cause I wouldn't be wearing my good shoes to be playin with the doggies..Those was throwback nikes lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow such gorgous dogs. Tex looks like he's gettin big.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great Pics, she is so adorable and of I love the pups.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

great pics!I wish I could get my lazy dog to work the pole like that


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Tex is in love with the spring pole, Lola seems to only have drive for things on the ground like the flirt, or will get on the spring if Tex has it, but I don't let that continue.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

threw this in the member thread but figured I would add it here.


----------

